

Yahoo reveals Livetext, its new silent video chat app - changdizzle
http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/29/9067375/yahoo-livetext-live-video-chat-app

======
kolev
Yahoo! Arrow [0]?

Not available on any of my Android devices.

[0]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yahoo.arro...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yahoo.arrow)

